# My biggest bass yet



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

My little brother (Kingling) and I went down to the lake this afternoon for some topwater action. Ended up catchin this beauty on a superspook! I have caught plenty of 6 to 7lb bass out of there but this one blows all of them out of the water. We figured she was 8 to 81/2lbs



















we nicknamed her "spotty" for the big black dot on her


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

Good fish Arnold boy. Tell your Dad hi for me.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

that was out of control


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice bass, sounds like a killer afternoon.:letsdrink


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice Fish!!!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I bet that was fun on top water. What a hog.:bowdown


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks guys it was awsome, I couldnt have asked for a better situation. A good sunny afternoon with clear water. I was wading on the grass flats, andI had seen her v wake out in deeper water about 30 yards from me. I threw about 15ft in front of her, and worked the spook 5 times and let it sit 123........8 BAM! She blew up on it and about jerked the rod out of my hands. I set the hook, and she started pulling drag, thats when I knew she was big. About 10 sec later she jumped less than 25 yards from me. Now that was an impressive sight. This is about the time I relized I had 8lb Ande on and I prolly shouldnt horse her in, so after about 5 minutes of carefully fighting her I got her in. Ben (KingLing) took a couple photos and then she was released back to fight another day.

Mr. Mike Ill let my dad know you said hi, he will more than likely get on here and catch up on some stories with ya.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *snakeman14 (6/14/2009)*Thanks guys it was awsome, I couldnt have asked for a better situation. A good sunny afternoon with clear water. I was wading on the grass flats, andI had seen her v wake out in deeper water about 30 yards from me. I threw about 15ft in front of her, and worked the spook 5 times and let it sit 123........8 BAM! She blew up on it and about jerked the rod out of my hands. I set the hook, and she started pulling drag, thats when I knew she was big. About 10 sec later she jumped less than 25 yards from me. Now that was an impressive sight. This is about the time I relized I had 8lb Ande on and I prolly shouldnt horse her in, so after about 5 minutes of carefully fighting her I got her in. *<U>Ben (KingLing) took a couple photos and then she was released back to fight another day.</U>* :clap
> 
> Mr. Mike Ill let my dad know you said hi, he will more than likely get on here and catch up on some stories with ya.




Great post and What a Monster fish. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

thats a good un :bowdown

good job with the catch and release :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

What a beautiful fish. There sure have been some big bass caught lately.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

you arnold kids always hold the fish out!!! oke nice bass!


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

so dou you john


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kingling (6/14/2009)*so dou you john


i don't think so skooter...


----------



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

very nice fish, especially for this time of year! Sure looks over 8 lbs to me. Think vs200b might be a little jealous. Keep it up! Tell your dad I said hello, and come by to see me. See you in about 2 weeks.

Kevin G.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FishingMedic (6/14/2009)*thats a good un :bowdown
> 
> good job with the catch and release :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown




I'll go w/ that!!!! Big ole gal!!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks guys, I try to let as many of those bass as I catch go. In about another week or so ill stop fishing for them cause the water in the lake gets way to hot, andevery fish ya catch dies:banghead, soI dont have much time left to try and catch another one. Last year I caught 13 bass over 6 lbs in the lake, this year i have not been able to do anywhere near as much fishing do to my obligations to the FFA, but I have still managed to catch 4 this year.

Mr. Kevin you will definatly see me and my dad out at the pier in another two weeks, Im gettin a tarpon tag this year, and definatly plan on catchin one.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice bass for this time of year. The last time your dad and I bassed fished, I hung one about that size. That was about 20 years ago! See you during tarpon season.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

In the words of the great bassomatic pitchman Dan Akyroyd.....That's great bass!



Nice catch


----------

